# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  wireles ruter reink jet

## shefkiu

Si Mund Ta Konfiguroj Nje Ruter Wireles Rejet Link , Qe Te Mar Rrjet Nga Kompjuteri (desktop) Dhe Te Shperndaj Ne Gjith Shtepin , Une Arrij Te Lidhem Me Laptop Ne Ruter Me Wireles Po Internet Nuk Mund  Te Mar Sdi Ku Kam Gabuar Lidhjne E Kam Me Ppoe Ne Kompjuter E Kam Bere Sharing Ppoen Por Nuk Funskionon , Poashtu Kam Provuar Edhe Me Ip Kam Bere Sharing Prap E Njejta (lidhem me lan)
Ip E Ruterit Eshte 192.168.1.1 
User Admin 
Pas 
Admin

----------

